# Another Blackwater Stud!



## Bone Yard (Feb 2, 2009)

David Gilley (who dosen't own a computer) asked me to share this with all of those who chase the illusive Blackwater bucks. There are a few truly great bucks in Blackwater. David shot a Five point @ 0740, but decided to stay in his stand until 0900 hrs knowing this is the best time of year to kill a Monster. David grunted and bleated often, and @ 0855 this Monster came through back trailing a Doe that had come through 30 minutes earlier. At 30 yards this buck was hard to miss. Congrats to David on a Great Buck!!! I will put the age and score on "call for data on the rut"


----------



## bwildcat (Aug 7, 2011)

Wow...stud for anywhere around here, but espcially for public land...Congrats!


----------



## TheLooney1 (Jul 2, 2009)

Wow! That's an awesome deer.


----------



## haybill (Oct 15, 2007)

Sweet


----------



## K-Bill (May 14, 2009)

Wow! Absolute toad! Congrats to that fella for sure!


----------



## Gnwdad (Oct 14, 2007)

Wirelessly posted

That was well worth the wait!


----------



## jmunoz (Jan 11, 2012)

Seen it in person what a deer


----------



## Jason (Oct 2, 2007)

Holy crap....BW!!!!! Man there are some goodens coming out of there!!! And here I am thinking about spending $$$$ to go to Bama!!!! Still doing Bama though!!!!


----------



## deersniper270 (Apr 29, 2009)

Holy Cow! :thumbup: :notworthy:


----------



## Grassflatsfisher (Oct 3, 2007)

I didn't know they grew em like that in BW! Nice buck!


----------



## bighunter1 (Feb 11, 2011)

Which county was this taken out of. Fine buck. And yes there are some good ones left out in blackwater. Proly more than we know. It just going to take the will power to let the baby bucks walk and qiut killing the first deer u see with horns. Just my opinion.


----------



## skullworks (Oct 2, 2007)

Heck of a nice buck!!!!!


----------



## GatorUSN (Jan 17, 2012)

"So you're saying there's a chance!"

GREAT BUCK!


----------



## bchadcherry (Mar 11, 2009)

Wow, that is a stud.


----------



## redfishguy83 (Aug 14, 2009)

Thats a really good BW buck!!!


----------



## eddiem84 (Nov 3, 2010)

bighunter1 said:


> Which county was this taken out of. Fine buck. And yes there are some good ones left out in blackwater. Proly more than we know. It just going to take the will power to let the baby bucks walk and qiut killing the first deer u see with horns. Just my opinion.


Sounds like killing the first deer seen worked out well in this situation...


----------



## bighunter1 (Feb 11, 2011)

Well he ie either very lucky or the buck was deaf. Because bucks that size dont get that big by being dumb. exspecially in blackwater. most mature deer hear a shoot in the area they are in usually dont stick around.


----------



## Pinksnappertrapper (Dec 7, 2007)

DAMN!!! Congrats man hell of a deer.


----------



## jcoss15 (Oct 11, 2010)

Blackwater beast....their there just hard to find.


----------



## prgault (May 25, 2008)

Wow, that's a beautiful buck...


----------



## 706Z (Mar 30, 2011)

Dang, Thats' a GOODUN!!!


----------



## 7point (Jan 31, 2012)

*story a lie- deer killed in alabama*

this 9pt was killed in evergreen alabama. I was with him when he shot this ala stud. the picture was posted against our will and we reqested that it be removed from this sight.


----------



## MULLET HUNTER (Oct 3, 2007)

7point said:


> this 9pt was killed in evergreen alabama. I was with him when he shot this ala stud. the picture was posted against our will and we reqested that it be removed from this sight.


Say it ain't so.....:thumbdown:


----------



## Boggy Rob (Jan 18, 2012)

Really? Things that make you go hmmmmmm!


----------



## TheLooney1 (Jul 2, 2009)

Too good to be true


----------



## jmunoz (Jan 11, 2012)

7point said:


> this 9pt was killed in evergreen alabama. I was with him when he shot this ala stud. the picture was posted against our will and we reqested that it be removed from this sight.



Wooo I was there whenever this deer got brought to vanderpols and I promise u that the story posted on this buck is exactly what came out of the guys mouth because I asked him a few times if he was shure he was in blackwater I was in disbeleif but I can account for this deer being killed in blackwater I wasn't there with him when it got shot but was there with david and mr ron talking with the guy for an hour before I left


----------



## K-Bill (May 14, 2009)

7point said:


> this 9pt was killed in evergreen alabama. I was with him when he shot this ala stud. *the picture was posted against our will and we reqested that it be removed from this sight*.


horse manure. if you weren't at ron's when he brought the deer in you should get your facts straight with the lucky fella who shot the deer. ain't no way RVP is posting a pic without permission, and he dang sure wouldn't lie about where he was told the buck was killed. nice try though.


----------



## jmunoz (Jan 11, 2012)

K-Bill said:


> horse manure. if you weren't at ron's when he brought the deer in you should get your facts straight with the lucky fella who shot the deer. ain't no way RVP is posting a pic without permission, and he dang sure wouldn't lie about where he was told the buck was killed. nice try though.


:thumbup::thumbup::thumbup::thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## fisher1990 (Oct 29, 2011)

wow congratulations i never saw one killed like that in black water last weekend me and muy buddy kill 2 bucks in one day but both cow horns lke 160lbs


----------



## deersniper270 (Apr 29, 2009)

fisher1990 said:


> wow congratulations i never saw one killed like that in black water last weekend me and muy buddy kill 2 bucks in one day but both cow horns lke 160lbs


Thats how my cowhorn was. Huge body little horns about 3+ years old.


----------



## Lambert7466 (Feb 4, 2012)

*Blackwater buck*

Where exactly was this buck killed? I know you said blackwater but could you tell me where at or where was it close to in blackwater...we were just wondering because ive never seen a buck that big in blackwater


----------



## Slip Knot (Apr 24, 2009)

Nice first posts by 7 point and Lambert7466...


----------



## chodges (Jan 30, 2011)

Im confused now....Was this buck killed in blackwater or not? If not, someone owes me alot of gas money because I have been driving back and forth to blackwater ever since I saw this buck was taken out there. Just playing, but whats the true story?


----------



## chodges (Jan 30, 2011)

so it must of been killed in alabama since "7 point" said he was with him when he killed it. right?


----------



## K-Bill (May 14, 2009)

Couple things... First, ol' 7 pt hasnt even logged on since he posted that. I hesitate to buy anything that dude's selling. Second, RVP scored him at 122 and change. Excellent buck but certainly not unheard for FL or even blackwater. And Im still of the opinion if the wrong info was posted it was because cuz lied about where he killed it.


----------



## ScullsMcNasty (Oct 4, 2007)

120s are killed in all WMAs in the panhandle every year. Its just you dont hear about them cause, for instance, alot of the people like this guy, dont even own a computer. They are public land deer hunters that have grown up as public land deer hunters. I know of a couple bucks from Escambia River WMA that broke 120 already this year. Looks like some moron wanted to stir the pot so they made up a story about this being a Evergreen deer. Hes been on 1 time with 1 post. Forget about it. Nice public land MONSTER buck!


----------



## chodges (Jan 30, 2011)

Good!!! I love seeing a deer like that come out of blackwater.


----------



## pgilley (Feb 4, 2012)

I am Davids brother this deer was killed in Florida how ever David did not ask for this to be posted and asked that Ron remove this post on Monday he didn't and David has got his deer back and is having someone with a professional attitude mount this buck


----------



## chodges (Jan 30, 2011)

So where did he kill it? Why wouldn't he want fellow hunters to see it? The whole story definetly sounds a little fishy.


----------



## pgilley (Feb 4, 2012)

We let friends and family see our deer but would u want other hunters following u all the time


----------



## chodges (Jan 30, 2011)

I think you might be a little paranoid. no one is going to see a picture of your brothers deer and come to your house and try to follow you to your stand.


----------



## pgilley (Feb 4, 2012)

Lol


----------



## Travis12Allen (Jun 1, 2011)

This deer just became alot less respectable to me. Sounds like someone doesn't want people finding their cornpile on the WMA somewhere....Or it could be worse and killed at night. The fact someone can't say it was killed in "Blackwater" cause someone might know where you hunt is a bit ridiculous. Maybe if Blackwater was a small place I would understand.


----------



## deersniper270 (Apr 29, 2009)

Idk chodges I've had people see me drag a deer out of a spot and beat me to the same tree the next day. It's just a chance we take sharing our bucks on here. Hell someone saw me scouting a spot before rifle season and I never even got to hunt it this year because they beat me there every time. And it was a spot I hunted a lot last year and never saw one person but saw this truck as I was leaving scouting and there he was all the time. He didn't even know about the big bucks I had on camera so I could only imagine what some people would do if they saw this guy in Blackwater.


----------



## deersniper270 (Apr 29, 2009)

Travis12Allen said:


> This deer just became alot less respectable to me. Sounds like someone doesn't want people finding their cornpile on the WMA somewhere....Or it could be worse and killed at night. The fact someone can't say it was killed in "Blackwater" cause someone might know where you hunt is a bit ridiculous. Maybe if Blackwater was a small place I would understand.


Travis could be onto something here too.


----------



## CountryFolksCanSurvive22 (Dec 3, 2010)

I have met Ron and he is truly a class act and I am not buying that about him uploading a photo that anybody didn't want on the internet. Also for those that didnt know deer grew like that out of Blackwater and state land well they actually get alot bigger. I would bet less than 1 percent of people that hunt around here even choose to upload their photos. That buck is a good buck but no monster and not one to get paranoid about. Heres one from Blackwater Water management to be paranoid about lol....


----------



## Travis12Allen (Jun 1, 2011)

CountryFolksCanSurvive22 said:


> I have met Ron and he is truly a class act and I am not buying that about him uploading a photo that anybody didn't want on the internet. Also for those that didnt know deer grew like that out of Blackwater and state land well they actually get alot bigger. I would bet less than 1 percent of people that hunt around here even choose to upload their photos. That buck is a good buck but no monster and not one to get paranoid about. Heres one from Blackwater Water management to be paranoid about lol....


Nice buck, but even with the typical stand behind the antlers and cooler picture I still believe the OP buck is bigger. Nonetheless a good deer, but thinking someone is going to hangon to your pocket to hunt a spot AFTER you kill the big buck is ridiculous. The picture posted and the word "Blackwater" wouldn't have gave anyone a clue where to look.


----------



## minkmaster (Apr 5, 2008)

120s to 130s


----------



## pgilley (Feb 4, 2012)

Well I never said it wasn't killed in blackwater what I said was Ron did not have permission from David to post this picture and when asked to remove this post Ron would not do it


----------



## CountryFolksCanSurvive22 (Dec 3, 2010)

Travis the op deer looks like it may have a 14 inch spread this buck went 19 inside with more mass...I just wanted to throw it on here bc a few people mentioned they didnt know they got big. I have pics of even bigger from BW no intention on derailing from the original post just repsponding to responses.


----------



## chodges (Jan 30, 2011)

I don't see why its such a big deal. People post pictures of other peoples deer all the time on here. Its so everyone can see local deer. Thats why I joined this forum, to see local kills and the stories. I guess its his right not to want it one here, but if its someone elses picture there isnt much he can do to get it taken down.


----------



## chodges (Jan 30, 2011)

CountryFolksCanSurvive22 said:


> Travis the op deer looks like it may have a 14 inch spread this buck went 19 inside with more mass...I just wanted to throw it on here bc a few people mentioned they didnt know they got big. I have pics of even bigger from BW no intention on derailing from the original post just repsponding to responses.


Maybe I do need to wait out side your house and follow you to your stand.....


----------



## ScullsMcNasty (Oct 4, 2007)

i see nothing wrong or nothing fishy with someone not wanting their picture of a giant buck they killed on public land, floating around with details on a local public forum. theres a buck that is hanging on my wall right now that never saw this forum last year. and it was on private land! you never know who will see your animal, find where you hunt and try to steal your lease out from under you. i also caught a 10lb bass on a local river last year and it never saw the forum either. if i killed a buck of that quality on public land it may never see the forum either. what if a bunch of locals know the general area he is hunting, or where he was headed that particular day? Do you think they wouldnt be doing a little scouting after seeing a buck like that on a forum?? im nearly positive they would. i dont know the guy, dont know Ron, dont know the story, and dont really care to tell you the truth but saying someone is illegally hunting because they dont want their picture on a forum is RIDICULOUS! Come on people..


----------



## chodges (Jan 30, 2011)

This forum would be alot less interesting if everyone hid their public land kills.


----------



## chodges (Jan 30, 2011)

I guess I just don't understand.. When members post their pictures, the last thing I think is trying to figure out where they were hunting so I can steal there spot. I do admit, Its nice to know the region to see the genes of our area. I just love looking at other members success pictures.


----------



## deersniper270 (Apr 29, 2009)

CountryFolksCanSurvive22 said:


> I have met Ron and he is truly a class act and I am not buying that about him uploading a photo that anybody didn't want on the internet. Also for those that didnt know deer grew like that out of Blackwater and state land well they actually get alot bigger. I would bet less than 1 percent of people that hunt around here even choose to upload their photos. That buck is a good buck but no monster and not one to get paranoid about. Heres one from Blackwater Water management to be paranoid about lol....


When you say Blackwater water management do you mean Munson?


----------



## Travis12Allen (Jun 1, 2011)

When you make three different names to troll, it speaks for itself. I'm not going to turn a blind eye to what happens out there. There are plenty of cornpiles and night hunters. I've seen them both. This could very well be a legit kill and I hope it is, but people don't make three different names on a forum to try to hide a deer that didn't have any details to begin with other than the picture and face and the word blackwater. If you can hunt down a fellow and where he hunts with those details, you should work CSI. Deer hunting is taken a little to seriously when you can't post a picture of a DEAD deer cause you think people will find your spot. Id be wary of trail cam photos when he's alive, but dead? This is Florida, we aren't chasing the 180 inch booner around here. Lighten up and enjoy your great buck! The man could have hunted that deer for years and finally put it all together and put him on the ground. Give us a story and be commended. Nobody is going to ask for your GPS coordinates....well, most won't  Goodluck out there fellas, glad some people are getting into them.


----------



## Bone Yard (Feb 2, 2009)

Alright, time to set the record straight! Sorry I couldn't get on here sooner, But I have been slammed. Everything I've said is TRUE. In their own defense, I don't think they new what the PFF is or how many people read it. I will admit I told them I was putting it on "call for Data on the rut" when they posed for the Pic. Later I thought it would be nice to do a separate thread since so many people hunt Blackwater and would like to know that big bucks do exist. I am guilty of posting a separate thread, So when Dave and Luke showed up expressing their discontent that every hunter in blackwater was going to follow them to their stands. I did what any good business man whould do, I apologized, and offered a discount on their deer. They accepted! I did not know at the time that Luke had posted on the PFF and called me a liar. I'm sorry, but I'm not going to PAY for a mistake and have my integrity insulted. In a very nice and professional way I asked them to pick up their deer and find a better suited Taxidermist. FYI---Dave (who killed the deer) has never expressed his feelings or posted. The only people doing the talking and posting are his brothers, hummm It's ashame, because the Gilley's have been good Customers for Years.


----------



## chodges (Jan 30, 2011)

Thanks for explaining....I don't believe you did anything wrong..All you did was tell us it was from blackwater.. That buck was killed in the rut, as far as we know that buck could have ran all the way from Alabama for him to see it... Just to let him know, if he is hunting blackwater, there are several other hunters that already know of his area and hunt it...Nothing on blackwater is untouched. He was just the lucky one to be sitting that day.. Its his loss, becuase I've seen your work and it doesn't get any better.


----------



## Travis12Allen (Jun 1, 2011)

chodges said:


> Thanks for explaining....I don't believe you did anything wrong..All you did was tell us it was from blackwater.. That buck was killed in the rut, as far as we know that buck could have ran all the way from Alabama for him to see it... Just to let him know, if he is hunting blackwater, there are several other hunters that already know of his area and hunt it...Nothing on blackwater is untouched. He was just the lucky one to be sitting that day.. Its his loss, becuase I've seen your work and it doesn't get any better.


+1.


----------



## scootman (Oct 6, 2007)

Just my $0.02: All this controversy has made this post much more interesting, but it's wrong....JUST PLAIN WRONG to challenge someone's integrity without rock solid proof that they aren't being truthful......

Scoots


----------



## jmunoz (Jan 11, 2012)

chodges said:


> Thanks for explaining....I don't believe you did anything wrong..All you did was tell us it was from blackwater.. That buck was killed in the rut, as far as we know that buck could have ran all the way from Alabama for him to see it... Just to let him know, if he is hunting blackwater, there are several other hunters that already know of his area and hunt it...Nothing on blackwater is untouched. He was just the lucky one to be sitting that day.. Its his loss, becuase I've seen your work and it doesn't get any better.


:thumbup::thumbup::thumbup::thumbup


----------

